# Hello From Michigan :)



## LadyNeko (Jun 24, 2008)

Hello, nice to meet you all. This looks like a great site, can't wait to talk with everyone.  

Uhm, let's see.. I'm 22, and from Michigan, obviously, haha. I don't own any cats of my own at the moment, but my mom has one, Rascal, who you can see as a kitten in my sig. He's Maine **** mixed with...something, haha. He's not as big as a Maine **** but he has the looks of one. 

My favorite breeds are Russian Blues and Siamese. I love all cats though. All the cats I've had since I was little were all just your general house cat...tabbies and the like. I'd love to have a pure-bred someday, though. 

Uhm...other hobbies include Photoshopping, photography, watching hockey, reading, writing, watching movies, being outdoors, and just surfing the net and chatting. 

Again, nice to meet you all. ^_^

PS - the Neko in my username is the Japanese word for Cat, for those who don't know. I'm not Japanese, nor do I speak it, but that's just one of those things I picked up, haha. ^_^


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome! Rascal is adorable.


----------



## talullah (May 25, 2008)

Hi there! Glad you found this place!

Go get a kitty!!!


----------



## LadyNeko (Jun 24, 2008)

Thank you both  

Haha, I will, someday, as soon as the funds allow it.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Rascal is a cutie!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## LadyNeko (Jun 24, 2008)

Thank you everyone!


----------



## JazznMurphy (Dec 1, 2005)




----------

